# What OTHER hobbies do you enjoy??



## RauschPhotography

Just curious. When you're not at work (or shooting, or both.. if that's your line of work  ), what other hobbies do you guys have?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I design and build kites. Well, and fly them.


----------



## Forkie

I play the drums with my band:




The Morning Side by Forkie, on Flickr



The Morning Side by Forkie, on Flickr



The Morning Side by Forkie, on Flickr



The Morning Side by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## mwcfarms

I have horses and dogs, Used to do the dog show circuit quite a bit. I try to work/train my dogs all summer long.
I'm contemplating a firefit challenge this June just not sure if I have enough time to train before it.


----------



## RauschPhotography

mwcfarms said:


> I have horses and dogs, Used to do the dog show circuit quite a bit. I try to work/train my dogs all summer long.
> I'm contemplating a firefit challenge this June just not sure if I have enough time to train before it.


 
That's really cool, Dee! What kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## mwcfarms

I have three, a golden retriever cross. He's the accidental result from my show dog and the neighbours border collie. An Australian Cattle Dog X German Shep, and a Shih Tzu. She is my husband dogs. The big ones are mine. Lol.


----------



## 480sparky

Astronomy.







Yeah, that's me.


.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I play billiard.  Stopped when my triplet girls were born.  

I also love to swing dance (jitterbug, east coast swing).


----------



## shufti

480sparky said:


> Astronomy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's me.
> 
> 
> .


 

That's awesome.


I used to be a musician (Guitar, Keyboards, Percussion..obviously not all at once). But not since ten years or so. Sometimes, art painting with acrylics takes over from photography. Usually in the winter evenings. In the spring ans summer i'm into doing some gardening. I like to cook (rustic food - French and Italian). I haven't sat and watched more than 20 minutes of TV in years. I like listening to the various classical forms of music (in Britain with have a most excellent 24/7 classical radio station: BBC Radio 3). Read history and reference books, drive around in my car, people watch in cafes. Photography is a big part of my life. It's not my job but if i'm not image-making then I'm reading about it, researching it, thinking it over.


----------



## DennyCrane

Drag racing, PC and console gaming, biking, hiking, and cooking.


----------



## Derrel

I enjoy designing and building French bladed spinning lures, and fishing for steelhead, salmon, and occasionally for trout. I also enjoy saltwater fishing for salmon in the Pacific ocean, Strait of Juan de Fuca, and Puget Sound.


----------



## Marc-Etienne

I love outdoors and nature (explains the wildlife photography and the master in environmental eng). I love hiking, scuba diving (with the camera obviously!).


----------



## RauschPhotography

Derrel said:


> I enjoy designing and building French bladed spinning lures, and fishing for steelhead, salmon, and occasionally for trout. I also enjoy saltwater fishing for salmon in the Pacific ocean, Strait of Juan de Fuca, and Puget Sound.


 
I love Puget Sound! Hoping to move out to Washington after graduation


----------



## shufti

Fly fishing for Rainbow Trout. That's really mellow on a warm day. Not that i'm a regular or anything but i've done it a few times.


----------



## BlackSheep

I'm into horses:






I also scuba dive, volunteer with a cat rescue, and in the winter I do alot of research on local history & geneology.


----------



## spacefuzz

cycling, hiking, climbing, caving, martial arts, gaming, travel, invention, etc


----------



## shufti

BlackSheep said:


> I'm into horses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scuba dive, volunteer with a cat rescue, and in the winter I do alot of research on local history & geneology.



I do think horses are some of the most photogenic beasts. Whereas a lot of woldlife (birds) you need $$$ lenses, often as not you can amble up to a farmer's gate and get a nice picture of a pony with just a 28mm or 50mm (and an apple).

oops..going off-topic already!


----------



## FineWhine

I show dogs;




(Ibizan Hounds and Black+Tan Coonhounds)
This is  BIF DC Aliki's By Any Other Name SC  (Erised)
We also have DC Aliki's Designated Driver SC  (Leopold)
and Gryphon's Red Oak Ramses (Falon)
My coonhound is Southwind's I Got U Babe  (Sunny)


I also am into BJDs  (Dollfies)




This is Henry Kyo.  
I also have B, a little dog, and Dante Pierce.

I also sculpt/paint.


----------



## Stryker

Mountain biking


----------



## Stradawhovious

Shooting sports.


----------



## ClickAddict

My wife thinks I've hit a midlife crisis.  In the last few years, my hobbies have changed so much I don't even recognize myself.

Kayaking (Nothing more soothing than being out on the water)
Martial Arts... (got my black belt in Taekwondo)
Skiing... (Canadian hey!.  sorry not much into playing hockey though)
Mountain biking... (well more like hill biking.)
Motorcycles... (Wife can't blame me for this one, she got hers first)
Got a guitar to learn to play.... (Looks great on display when I find time I might learn what it sounds like) 
Got a piano to learn to play... (read the above post)
Learning Spanish...(aprender a hablar español)
Taking Latin Ballroom dancing (again wife can't blame me for this one!)
Taking long walks on the beach...(oops sorry, wrong forum)

Probably missed a few.  I decided a few years back that hobbies are what make life interesting.  I try very hard to not spend any more afternoons sitting around the TV.  My biggest problem is I tend to get hooked on  few and don't find time for others. Photography is new to me and is really my focus for the last few months.  I've read everything I can get me hands on and am carrying my camera whenever I can.  I try to incorporate it into all my other activities.


----------



## NayLoMo6C

i use to play a lot of video games, but then i discovered photography. never gone back


----------



## mishele

VOLLEYBALL!!
I play doubles during the summer and 6's in the winter.


----------



## RauschPhotography

I guess I never answered this question, myself! (And I even started the thread! ) When I'm not taking classes or doing photography, I really like mountain biking and running. I'll be running my first half-marathon this October, and various 5Ks throughout the year. I'm also getting into some DIY-jewelry... Which will never be as great as Bitter's work, but that's not my goal  I like to cook and bake, but.. most of that ends up getting eaten by the boyfriend  I also like to travel, and will be heading down to Arizona after finals week! Needless to say, I'm excited


----------



## MSnowy

Golf at least 3 days a week






and Motorcycle touring


----------



## Trever1t

I enjoy way too many hobbies and they all have 1 commonality.....they're freaking expensive!

Firearms, Drag racing, Motorcycling, SCUBA, Fishing, Camping. 

Somtimes I can do all at the same time or combinations of them


----------



## bazooka

Scuba, metal detecting, PC gaming.... sorry no pic of me gaming.   Trying to get the wife to let me get my Pilot's license, but she's not cooperating.


----------



## Miladymimi

I'm a falconer and usually fly a bird during the fall and winter.  Besides that I look for  waterfalls and follow backroads in the mountains.  I like to walk and wander and just see what I find.  I love to read and listen to classical music.  I like most forms of music, but classical speaks to my soul, it's a truly emotional experience.  When I'm in the mood I like to cook, especially deserts  .  I don't know if this is a hobby or not, but I collect American brilliant period cut glass and fine jewelry.    I search out estate sales and auctions to find pretty sparkly things.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Interesting question as I don't have a hobby. I must be too darn serious about things...

Anyway, the only thing that comes to mind is the "horizontal sport." And the reason I would consider that a hobby is that I have never had a kid, lol.


----------



## ghache

I SUPPORT STRIPPERS!

haha seriously,. I can't wait for the nice weather so i can ride my bike, go camping. I also enjoy cars and racing. I travel quite alot to see car shows and racing.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I stalk pretty women on TPF.


----------



## altitude604

I play other people's music really loud...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

me? see my avatar


----------



## camz

I'm in to the board sports - Skateboard, Snowboard and Surf(This one I can't live without...it's too bitchin to give up:razz.


----------



## iRay808

I bodyboard and play the bass guitar for my reggae band


----------



## RauschPhotography

Schwettylens said:


> I stalk pretty women on TPF.


 
Couldn't tell.


----------



## KenC

cooking, jazz (just listening, not playing), puzzles (sudoku, hidato, etc.), reading (mostly fiction, including SF), and places like this


----------



## o hey tyler

Cooking meth out in the shed behind my duplex. 

It's my only hobby.


----------



## grandpawrichard

I have a lot of different Hobbies.  I am now Fully Retired, so I have Lots of time to do what I want. 
Hobby # 1 is Archery:











I am also a Field Tester for Archery Equipment, I test Compound bows, arrows and all the other components of a set up.  In my Archery Spare time I teach Cub Scouts the Sport of Archery. 

Then another Hobby of mine is Fishing. 


























I also test fishing lures for a Local company. Also, I take begining fishermen out and teach them how to catch fish.

Hobby #3 is Woodworking. I enjoy making small gifts with my Scroll Saw. 
















I am also an Avid Bow Hunter. 
















(Yes, I am in this photo! Look really hard and you will see me! )

Another thing I like to do is write stories for my Grand Kids, Friends and Family to enjoy. I have been compiling the stories into a book and plan to have it printed. 






When I get bored with my hobbies I spend time with my little dog named Bullseye and our cat named Target. Or I spend time driving my wife nuts! 

To round everything off, I enjoy Photography! 

Dick


----------



## usayit

Photography really is the one I focus most on.   I love to tinker with stuff.. anything.. usually my car.   I also used to be an avid billiards player.  

My friends say my second hobby is "arguing..." er... "debating"...

I used to love working on computers till it became my profession... :-/  perhaps I should have gone to law school.


----------



## JAFO28

Love going shooting, Flying was a hobby but is now my job. I love going to work though. My tastiest hobby over the last year has been brewing my own beer. Here is a picture of my set up. It's so awesome to be able to take several pounds of barley, some hops, water and yeast and be able to drink the best beer out there.







The finished product.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

I make things....lots of things. 























..and collect [as well as play] bass guitars.


----------



## Josh66

I've always wanted to get into homebrewing...  One day, lol.

I can't afford my other hobbies anymore...  

Used to do a ton of four wheeling...  I have a few telescopes and a nice collection of lenses (I have more telescope lenses than camera lenses), but I never seem to use it anymore.

Used to shoot a lot, and load my own ammo...  I haven't fired a gun in a long time...  I still have everything though.

I used to draw a lot too.  And build models (mostly WWII era planes and tanks).  Used to play guitar a lot, now I just take pictures of it.  


...All extra money goes to photography these days.

I don't really have an excuse for giving up on astronomy or guitar though, since I already have pretty much everything I need - it's free at this point.  I guess I just lost interest...


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Sex.


----------



## bruce282

Until I lost the sight in my right eye I used to shoot pistols and reload my own ammo. Now it's photography and cooking.

Bruce


----------



## mishele

c.cloudwalker said:


> Sex.



Dirty old man!!


----------



## Josh66

BAH!  Sex is only a hobby if you pay for it.  If you don't pay for it, it's just a pastime, or whatever you want to call it.  I guess if you had a huge 'toy' collection, it could be considered a hobby though.


----------



## bentcountershaft

O|||||||O said:


> BAH!  Sex is only a hobby if you pay for it.  If you don't pay for it, it's just a pastime, or whatever you want to call it.  I guess if you had a huge 'toy' collection, it could be considered a hobby though.



You're married just like I am so surely you know we pay for it indirectly.


----------



## skieur

Skiing off course.

skieur


----------



## Josh66

skieur said:


> Skiing off course.
> 
> skieur


 Another thing I really miss.  Not many snow covered mountains here in Texas...  I still have my skis & boots and all the related apparel in the closet though.

...I've moved around a lot.  Where I live now is probably the farthest I have ever lived from a snow covered mountain, lol.

I was (am) _good_ too...


----------



## Josh66

bentcountershaft said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> BAH!  Sex is only a hobby if you pay for it.  If you don't pay for it, it's just a pastime, or whatever you want to call it.  I guess if you had a huge 'toy' collection, it could be considered a hobby though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're married just like I am so surely you know we pay for it indirectly.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, but that's different.  :lmao:

(They cook us dinner to make up for it, lol.  ...And open beers for us.)


----------



## camz

iRay808 said:


> I bodyboard and play the bass guitar for my reggae band



Man I wish we had breaks like that here in Cali.  If we do it usually comes with an icicle headache during the winter.  Summers here in the bay you still need a wetsuit. 

Love the shots bro...I got wave envy right now.


----------



## mishele

O|||||||O said:


> BAH!  Sex is only a hobby if you pay for it.  If you don't pay for it, it's just a pastime, or whatever you want to call it.  I guess if you had a huge 'toy' collection, it could be considered a hobby though.



If you are paying for sex....it's an addiction!! lol


----------



## Jeatley

GOLF GOLF GOLF and CARS CARS CARS!!!! Oh I bring my camera to both!   Enjoy shooting cars and Golf!


----------



## mishele

Shooting golf........ZZZzzzzzzzz....LOL Same as playing it!!


----------



## mindfloodz

Fishing -


----------



## Xavien

My other hobbie is Dancing, all kind of music that makes my body move. I m a professional dancer.


----------



## the urban photo

I dance, wakeboard, and bake/decorate wedding cakes!


----------



## carldelain

Writing music and touring most of all! 
Recording bands in my studio
Graphic Design / Web Design
Drawing
Reef aquariums
Reptiles (Ball Pythons, Boas, and Crested Geckos in particular.)


----------



## Crystal

Wakeboard and waterskiing - was trying to learn single ski, but I've come off too many times now.... It hurts! Maybe I should find a less painful hobby!


----------



## Capeesh

Collecting coins !!!


----------



## mwee07

Between the ages of middle school and High School I had lots of interests. I think the reason why I am not still doing them now is because I lost the means for them to be inexpensive to do. Hopefully I will keep these current ones for a long, long time. Now the hardest part is deciding whether or not to get some more camera gear, or car stuff when ever I am able to.

Currently-
Portland's only Mens Roller Derby team
Cars/Driving-
camping-when I can
Food Carts
Knowledge
Photography-Duh!
Video Games
Bowling
Disc Golf
Music

Past interests
RC cars
Snowboarding
Paintball
Mountain biking
Golf-High School Varsity


----------



## Davor

Lets see... I really enjoy hiking and the occasional cliff climb, I build computers for fun, also enjoy the occasional game. I used to really enjoy building things out of scrap pieces but i gave that up for computers. There is many others but i put most of my time and effort into Photography and Computers and being outside of course!


----------



## ronymark

My Hobby are define below:

Playing Cricket
Travelling
Reading Books


----------



## gsgary

Motorbikes, real ale, horses, rock music and sex


----------



## Destin

I'm really into mountain biking, last season I was sponsored and racing semi-pro on the western new york cross country circuit. Unfortunately I didn't train over the winter so I'm not racing this year, just having a good time out riding. If you guys think photography is expensive, try mountain biking: My 4 bikes together are worth almost $20,000 :O And they aren't even top of the line. 

I'm also a volunteer firefighter, which takes up a ton of my time, but I love it.


----------

